# Driver's License: Sometimes Mexico isn't like Mexico



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My US driver's license will expire in a few days. I looked at the Colorado Division of Motor Vehicles web site, plugged in my license number and was told I could not renew on line. They listed a host of possible reasons, but didn't tell me which applied to me. Since I am planning a trip which will involve a rental car, the problems is more than academic. Consequently, I decided to investigate getting a Mexico driver's license (Licencia de Conducir).

Having experience with SAT, IMSS, INM, DIF and INAPAM, I expected this would be another bureaucratic experience requiring much patience and time. I was wrong.

This morning I walked into the Secretaria de Movilidad office at 10:00 am. I had copies of my passport, my visa, proof of address, and my CURP. I wasn't born yesterday. 

I walked up to the first desk. No one was in line and the lady reviewed my copies and sent me to the second step. 

I waited about 30 seconds for an open desk. The lady took my papers, fingerprinted me, took my photograph. 

I went to a third desk where I was immediately assigned to a computer terminal to take written driving test. I answered 9 of the 10 questions correctly. 

From there I was sent outside to take a driving test. There were about 10 people ahead of me in line, but apparently they were all waiting for an automatic. I said "estandard" was fine and was jumped to the head of the line and put in one of their cars. I drove around a circle once, then parallel parked. 

Then I waited in line less than one minute at the cashiers office, paid my fee, half off with my INAPAM card. 

They sent me around the corner to the final step where I turned in my proof of tests and payment. I was told to take a seat and wait. About 1 minute later they called my name and gave me the plastic driver's license card. 

The whole process took less than 30 minutes, maybe less than 20. I was in shock.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I had an FM3, which in Veracruz permitted me to only get a Permiso para Conducir not a Licencia. The Permiso cost the same as a Licencia but was only good for six months while the Licencia was good for three years. When I got my FM2/Imigrate, I went to apply for a Licencia. I noticed that they were not giving written tests (via computer) so it would be easier. I took my visa, passport, and my proof of address, but was turned away because I didn't have my CURP - I needed the official card. There I noticed next to me that they were giving eye exams. Before I left, I stepped over to see if I could pass the eye test. I couldn't. So now I had to get new glasses and return with my CURP card. When I returned, I was told to bypass the eye test and to go over to the document and finger printing agent. While waiting my turn there and to get photographed, I noticed that some applicants were getting the eye test while some, like me, weren't. I determined that those who wore glasses didn't have to take the test while those without had to. Perhaps they felt that if your wore glasses, you took care of your vision while the non-wearers didn't. The bottom line was I got my Licencia in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I had an FM3, which in Veracruz permitted me to only get a Permiso para Conducir not a Licencia. The Permiso cost the same as a Licencia but was only good for six months while the Licencia was good for three years. When I got my FM2/Imigrate, I went to apply for a Licencia. I noticed that they were not giving written tests (via computer) so it would be easier. I took my visa, passport, and my proof of address, but was turned away because I didn't have my CURP - I needed the official card. There I noticed next to me that they were giving eye exams. Before I left, I stepped over to see if I could pass the eye test. I couldn't. So now I had to get new glasses and return with my CURP card. When I returned, I was told to bypass the eye test and to go over to the document and finger printing agent. While waiting my turn there and to get photographed, I noticed that some applicants were getting the eye test while some, like me, weren't. I determined that those who wore glasses didn't have to take the test while those without had to. Perhaps they felt that if your wore glasses, you took care of your vision while the non-wearers didn't. The bottom line was I got my Licencia in less than 20 minutes.


Interesting. There was no eye test in Jalisco. Mine is a Licencia not a Permiso, and it is good for four years.

However, now I am discovering that I need an International Driving Permit to go with it. This is essentially a booklet that translates licenses into multiple languages. So far it looks like these are issued by the Automovil Club de Mexico which seems to only have offices in Mexico City and Toluca. Does anyone know where you can do this in Guadalajara?


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

In Cordoba, Ver, I had to use the 6 month temporary license while I had an FM3 and latter converted to 3 yr. permanent with the FM2. The license says I am a Mexican national. I was never asked to take any kind of driving test, written or in-car. In fact they never asked me if I had a foreign drivers license or even knew how to drive. The CURP # on my cedula was ok along with proof of address. 30 minutes and out.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Interesting. There was no eye test in Jalisco. Mine is a Licencia not a Permiso, and it is good for four years.
> 
> However, now I am discovering that I need an International Driving Permit to go with it. This is essentially a booklet that translates licenses into multiple languages. So far it looks like these are issued by the Automovil Club de Mexico which seems to only have offices in Mexico City and Toluca. Does anyone know where you can do this in Guadalajara?


Try Licencia Internacional Mexico (Tramite de Licencias Internacionales)


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

You were lucky. Our story of last year's renewal hell is here.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> You were lucky. Our story of last year's renewal hell is here.


The horrors! I got mine at a Transito Office in a shopping center.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

AAA does the International Driving Permit. Copy the front and back of your license, 2 original type passport photos, and the application with $15USD to 

AAA/IDP
1000 AAA Drive
Heathrow, FL 32746
Attn: Mail Stop #28

Comes back to you in 4 - 6 weeks


The application is International Driving Permit


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cscscs007 said:


> AAA does the International Driving Permit. Copy the front and back of your license, 2 original type passport photos, and the application with $15USD to
> 
> AAA/IDP
> 1000 AAA Drive
> ...


Their web site says you have to have a US license to do that. I have a Mexican license. It looks like Colorado is going to let me get a one year extension by mail.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Can you have both an international driver's permit and a U.S. license at the same time?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> Can you have both an international driver's permit and a U.S. license at the same time?


The international driver's permit is not a driver's license. It is an internationally (via United Nations) accepted translation of your driver's license. In a foreign country, you have to carry both. However, many countries don't care, e.g., Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> The international driver's permit is not a driver's license. It is an internationally (via United Nations) accepted translation of your driver's license. In a foreign country, you have to carry both. However, many countries don't care, e.g., Mexico.


In the US and Mexico, you can get the International Drivers Permit for around $15 usd from automobile clubs that are officially sanctioned to issue them. There are lots of online companies without official sanction issuing the permits and charging a lot more. The unofficial permits may work just as well. It all depends on whom is looking at your license. 

I contacted two car rental agencies in the US. One told me that I would need my Mexican drivers license translated to English (i.e. an International Drivers Permit), the other said I would have no problem with a Mexican drivers license.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> Interesting. There was no eye test in Jalisco. Mine is a Licencia not a Permiso, and it is good for four years.


In Cihuatlan Jalisco the eye test came just before the 10 questions on the computer. Great big letter *E* in 3 different positions and just say which way it points.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In the US and Mexico, you can get the International Drivers Permit for around $15 usd from automobile clubs that are officially sanctioned to issue them. There are lots of online companies without official sanction issuing the permits and charging a lot more. The unofficial permits may work just as well. It all depends on whom is looking at your license.
> 
> I contacted two car rental agencies in the US. One told me that I would need my Mexican drivers license translated to English (i.e. an International Drivers Permit), the other said I would have no problem with a Mexican drivers license.


I have maintained my US license current and have been driving with it for 5 years. I am able to rent cars in Mexico with it(Hertz and Europcar) and when stopped by stopped by a local cop in SLP I had no problem. A state cop here in Zacatecas couldn't tell me if I needed a Mexican DL or where to go to get one. What does the law require? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> In Cihuatlan Jalisco the eye test came just before the 10 questions on the computer. Great big letter *E* in 3 different positions and just say which way it points.


I could pass that eye test with my glasses off, and I'm very near-sighted!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I could pass that eye test with my glasses off, and I'm very near-sighted!


I couldn't. Without glasses I can't even tell if it is an E, much less tell which way it is pointing. Last month I spent some time giving eye tests to local people in a village. One thing I discovered was that, without glasses, my eyesight is worse than 99% of the population. But for whatever reason, Jalisco didn't check my eyesight before giving me a drivers license.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

If you are staying here permanently, you can turn in your US license and not have to take any test. I got a 1-yr. license because the time period has to correspond to the length of my visa, I was told. Now that I have my "residente permanente", I assume I can renew for 4 years. 

I didn't know the INAPAM card could be used. Thanks for the info!


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

BryansRose said:


> If you are staying here permanently, you can turn in your US license and not have to take any test. I got a 1-yr. license because the time period has to correspond to the length of my visa, I was told. Now that I have my "residente permanente", I assume I can renew for 4 years.
> 
> I didn't know the INAPAM card could be used. Thanks for the info!


I have been driving on my US license for 5 years. No problems and there's an advantage when I'm in the US.

I go permanente in Sept. Why would I turn in my US license if I don't have to?


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

gudgrief said:


> I have been driving on my US license for 5 years. No problems and there's an advantage when I'm in the US.
> 
> I go permanente in Sept. Why would I turn in my US license if I don't have to?


Each person's situation is different. Why should I pay for an Illinois driver's license that would require me at some point to return to the Ill. DMV to renew it? And since I'm no longer a resident of Illinois, I couldn't renew it anyway. 

I can drive in the US on my Mexican driver's license, and I never drive in the US anyway. I'm truly "permanente" here, so it didn't matter at all to me to give them my Illinois license. It was due to expire in a couple months anyway. 

As I said, each person's situation, and desires, are different.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

State laws seem to vary widely. In Baja California Sur, we need a BCS license to register a BCS-plated car, and according to the traffic law, a foreign license is valid only for driving a car with plates from the same country (e.g., US license for US car). Rental cars are an exception. When I got my BCS license, I showed valid licenses from the US and Egypt plus an international license attached to the Egyptian one, and I was exempted from the tests. But they didn't keep my foreign licenses, just examined them and returned them to me. I keep the US license because I drive family members' cars when visiting. Mexican licenses aren't necessarily accepted by insurance companies even if they're recognized in the state.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

BryansRose said:


> Each person's situation is different. Why should I pay for an Illinois driver's license that would require me at some point to return to the Ill. DMV to renew it? And since I'm no longer a resident of Illinois, I couldn't renew it anyway.
> 
> I can drive in the US on my Mexican driver's license, and I never drive in the US anyway. I'm truly "permanente" here, so it didn't matter at all to me to give them my Illinois license. It was due to expire in a couple months anyway.
> 
> As I said, each person's situation, and desires, are different.


As you said, everyone's situation is different. My DL is good through the end of 2017. Last time I renewed it online. I suspect next time I'd have to go in person. The photo will be 16 years old in 2017.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

makaloco said:


> State laws seem to vary widely. In Baja California Sur, we need a BCS license to register a BCS-plated car, and according to the traffic law, a foreign license is valid only for driving a car with plates from the same country (e.g., US license for US car). Rental cars are an exception. When I got my BCS license, I showed valid licenses from the US and Egypt plus an international license attached to the Egyptian one, and I was exempted from the tests. But they didn't keep my foreign licenses, just examined them and returned them to me. I keep the US license because I drive family members' cars when visiting. Mexican licenses aren't necessarily accepted by insurance companies even if they're recognized in the state.


That's interesting. I'll have to look into the laws in Zacatecas.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow. In Guerrero we each paid 250 pesos, had our pictures taken right there and were issued 1 year driver licenses. Now here in Sonora since we bought another car, my husband got a license for this state, and all he did was take a blood test and a new photo ('bout a hour) and this one is good for 4 years. My license from Guerrero expires at the end of June so I'm going to get the 4 year one here as well. No tests- written, driving, or eyesight. (oh but a blood test...) I have been cracking up about it for a year. Now I read in some states you do have requirements. Man I love Mexico!


----------

